# How to get my shepherd to eat...



## hillarytipps (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey guys,
So I'm pretty new to all this. I work for a woman who shows german shepherds. Thats Where I found my Gwen. She amazing, sweet, and has a good sense of humor but lately Ive been having a problem. She never really ate a lot but after my husband and I moved into our new home Gwen has decreased in her food intake. Shes very sensitive so i'm trying not to make a big deal of it. I feed her Innova but she wont eat it plain. I give her raw from time to time but generally boil chicken and mix it or the stalk from it in her food. She eats better when around the other dogs but at home she barely does. Is there anything I can do to entice her to eat better? Weve been to the vet and they didnt say much other than yea... shes skinny.. please help


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I'm no expert, but I can tell you my pup only eats when he's comfortable. Food will be out all day, but he won't touch it until we are home and everyone is settled in (he is calm...). How long since the move? Could she just be still a little stressed and uneasy? I moved about a year ago, and had to switch from raw to kibble, and weight was lost... he just doesn't like to eat when things are not stable in the household. Now he is getting back to a really healthy look. (I also discovered he had tapeworms about 4 months ago... that didn't help matters, so be sure your vet does a fecal to rule out parasites. My vet said he probably got them from swallowing a flea....)
Good luck!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

hillarytipps, welcome to the forum and great you posted!

I'm going to see if one of the other moderators/admins can move this to a better section in the forum so you'll get more hints and suggestions. 

Have you gotten a chance to read this yet? --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/162644-pup-doesnt-want-eat-picky-eater.html

aw:


----------



## hillarytipps (Nov 14, 2012)

We moved about two weeks ago and she rides with me to work in the morning. The car is not her favorite... (either is her doggy seat belt.) When I first started taking her with me she would get sick but my vet and I conditioned it down. She usually just goes to sleep. Maybe thats adding to her stress level? Shes also about to go into heat. I read that some dogs cut back then. Would a natural calming help any? Shes about eight lbs. under right now.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi! Welcome!

First of all as you mentioned the vet bill has to be clear. Not eating is usually an indication that something is wrong. Kudos for clearing that but if things don't improve take her back...

When I moved or when I was out of town my two wouldn't eat either. Change can induce this type of behavior and sometimes simply time will do the trick...

Do you free feed? If so, you need to stop. Take the food away after a half hour if she won't eat it and don't feed her again till her next meal. I know it seems cruel but I've had my husky hold out for 2 1/2 days before he caved in and ate...of course with a clean vet bill and good food.

Another thing that works for us is making him work for his food. A few OB sits, downs, roll overs and what nots and then the food as a treat can entice my finicky eater to eat.

Sometimes what I do is i burry a couple (or a few) treats in his food. At the very very bottom. She may move the food over to find it and leave the food but for some reason it gets my boy to eat.

Or I simply wait till he finishes his food to give him a treat. I hold the treat in my hand, tell him to eat and after he's done he gets it.

As you mentioned, if you have another dog and he/she is a 'good' eater and there aren't any resource guarding issues you can try feeding them together. When my Smokey sees Zeeva eating voraciously, he will join in as if out of fear that she'll finish his food if he doesn't eat it. 

Best to you!


----------

